# KICAD, como creo el archivo .brd



## nemesaiko (Oct 27, 2006)

bueno ya me descarge el kicad pero no logro importarlo porque me falta el archivo *.brd como lo creo y no se como ponerle el footprint a los componentes Crying or Very sad para luego pasarlo al PCBnew

bueno los pasos que estoy siguiendo son :

1-crear mi circuito en EEchema
2-enumerar los componentes
3-chequeo ERC
3-crear netlist

me prodrian decir que es lo que estoy haciendo mal se los agradeceria
Smile


----------



## mikelxi (Dic 9, 2006)

salu2, abre el CvPCV, ahi asocias componente por componente, haciendo doble click en los modulos que te aparecen en la ventana der. luego guardas la asociacion, despues te vas a pcbnew, trabaja en contorno pcb, dibujas el contorno de la tarjeta, abres el archivo net, lees, compilas y te lo carga ya al archivo *.brd


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 9, 2006)

gracias man, un pregunta mas el kicad tiene opción autorouter/board parecido al del orcad para que realicé automáticamente las pistas envés de hacerlas manualmente si las tiene mes podrias decir los pasos para poder realisarlo  .. y gracias de ante mano.


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 9, 2006)

me parece que esoy asiendo algo mal, es en la parte cuando creo mi esquema creo que al dos tipos de poder conectar los componentes yo estoy utilizando ka opcion de añadir conexión pero eh visto otra de añadir bus me podrias aclarar un poco eso . y gracias de nuevo


----------



## mikelxi (Dic 13, 2006)

nemesaiko dijo:
			
		

> gracias man, un pregunta mas el kicad tiene opción autorouter/board parecido al del orcad para que realicé automáticamente las pistas envés de hacerlas manualmente si las tiene mes podrias decir los pasos para poder realisarlo  .. y gracias de ante mano.



haz click en el boton "modo pistas y autoruteado"
haz click con el boton der del raton
aparece una ventana "autorutado global
haz click en "autorutado de todos los modulos"
y el programa te hace el ruteado.
recuerda de poner primero los modulos
salu2


----------



## mikelxi (Dic 13, 2006)

nemesaiko dijo:
			
		

> me parece que esoy asiendo algo mal, es en la parte cuando creo mi esquema creo que al dos tipos de poder conectar los componentes yo estoy utilizando ka opcion de añadir conexión pero eh visto otra de añadir bus me podrias aclarar un poco eso . y gracias de nuevo



vete al boton de entrada de bus (haz click)
y pones las entradas del bus pero recuerda que a cada entrada le tienes que dar un nombre ej. D0...D7
salu2


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 13, 2006)

gracias mikelxi te agradeco tu ayuda, todo me salio bien pero tengo una duda mas   , todo va bien hasta el autorouter se generan las pistas pero cuando lo quiero verlo en 3D pero no sales las pistas que eh creado, solo se ven  los componentes me nos los componentes mira te mando una imagen para que puedas apreciar y otra cosa dispulpa mi insistencia en esto es que soy nuevo en esto del kicad solo quiero utilizar un solo capa para las pistas osea cuando hago el autorouter se generan un capa inferior y superior y yo solo quiero la capa inferior, gracias


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 13, 2006)




----------



## mikelxi (Dic 15, 2006)

salu2
para una sola capa:
click en modo pistas y autorutado
click boton derecho y aparece una ventana, posiciona en autorutado global, luego seleccionas par de capas, seleccionas cobre cobre


----------

